# Cold where you are?



## chris(madrid) (Mar 23, 2008)

6 below here at the mo. Dry and Sunny - but COLD!


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

Yeah my parents have told me it's cold in the UK too and there's snow where they are too. 

It's a lovely 25C here and going up to 30C at the weekend but that's what you get living in Australia in January 

Regards,
Karen


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

It was -9C here yesterday morning, but it wasn't raining and that strange golden orb was in the sky. I must look it up in Wikipedia to see if they can shed any light on it....


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

well the temperature here in the CDS is in the dizzy heights of +6 this morning, but it certainly doesnt feel warm!! I HATE THE COLD!

Jo


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

At least the days are getting longer now and here in the UK we can look forward to our sunny day in July or August.......


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

Three degrees here last night

I drove down from Bilbao a few days ago and it was bloody cold up there!!!


----------



## DROOBY (Aug 5, 2008)

Stravinsky said:


> Three degrees here last night
> 
> I drove down from Bilbao a few days ago and it was bloody cold up there!!!



-7, grey misty and depressing here can't recall last time i saw a dry pavement. but on the bright side wife slipt on to her bum getting into the car put a smile on my face


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

DROOBY said:


> but on the bright side wife slipt on to her bum getting into the car put a smile on my face


You're a naughty man ..... I shall tell her


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

Not sure what the temp is here on the CB/Murcia border but it's COLD and snow has fallen this morning!


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

Pasanada said:


> Not sure what the temp is here on the CB/Murcia border but it's COLD and snow has fallen this morning!


It snowed here earlier


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

It's always snowing here!


----------



## madmuffy (Dec 5, 2008)

chris(madrid) said:


> 6 below here at the mo. Dry and Sunny - but COLD!


It's -11C here ......I thought I was headed to a warmer climate!!


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

Let's look at the Sunshine Paradise that is Mallorca: Snow Alert over most of the island and has already hit 0º this month. 

Spain, Sand, sea, sun and ...............................snow!!


----------



## chris(madrid) (Mar 23, 2008)

Most of Madrid COLLAPSED due to snow right now - Motorways shut. Oddly except the bit I'm in. Still it's not tempting me to take the bikes for a run.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

I was scraping ice off my windscreen this morning in -2c and I simply cant get my house warm, so when I've finished sweeping and cleaning (and playing on the pc!). I'm going out in the car cos the heater works in there!!!

Hard to believe that it was +40c in the summer and I was moaning about the heat!!!!!! 

As my OH keeps saying, there's no pleasing me!

Jo xx


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

A beautiful sunny day here (first one of 2009!!!) but there are clouds lurking over the Med....grrrrrrrr


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

As I mentioned: 

Miserable weather set to continue
An icy cold front moving down from northern Europe brought snow and freezing rain to Mallorca yesterday (Wednesday). By the morning the temperature in the mountains had dropped to zero and people sat shivering in their houses, while at lower altitudes people had to put up with incessant rain. 
A blanket of snow 10cm thick covered the ground at 400m and above and meteorologists are forecasting more cold and rainy weather to come over the weekend.


----------



## tomás pavlovich (Feb 19, 2010)

*The Canary Islands*



chris(madrid) said:


> 6 below here at the mo. Dry and Sunny - but COLD!


(SNIP)
Have now decided that the Canary Islands (La gomera) will be my final destination.
Here on the coast of Chile in Summertime (now) is just too cold.
Those penguins blow their icy breath up from Antarctida.
Am looking forward to Spain once more where the language is Spanish, not a dialect like in Chile.


----------



## tomás pavlovich (Feb 19, 2010)

*Not cold in the Canaries*



jojo said:


> I was scraping ice off my windscreen this morning in -2c and I simply cant get my house warm, so when I've finished sweeping and cleaning (and playing on the pc!). I'm going out in the car cos the heater works in there!!!
> 
> Hard to believe that it was +40c in the summer and I was moaning about the heat!!!!!!
> 
> ...


ry 

Have you given thought to La Gomera in the Canaries.
I had planned on relocating to Panama or Ecuador and had forgotten that the Canary islands existed. I wish they used the dollar as currency but I will trade the cold Chilean summer weather for the exchange rate.
Just added a section on living in the Canary Islands to my website, but cannot give out the URL yet. Feel free to contact me about living in Panama or Ecuador or many other places. tomás


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

tomás pavlovich said:


> ry
> 
> 
> Just added a section on living in the Canary Islands to my website, but cannot give out the URL yet. Feel free to contact me about living in Panama or Ecuador or many other places. tomás



You cant give your URL anyway in a thread post.
I think you'll find most people here are British Expats with no thoughts of moving to Panama or Ecuador


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

try this site for weather, I've found it to be remarkably accurate

El Tiempo


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

33c in Cairo yesterday.. but that is not normal for this time of year.


----------



## tomás pavlovich (Feb 19, 2010)

*Panama and Ecuador*



Stravinsky said:


> You cant give your URL anyway in a thread post.
> I think you'll find most people here are British Expats with no thoughts of moving to Panama or Ecuador


For economic reasons, i.e. Lack on sufficient monthly ingress, Panama and Ecuador are attractive. I find the culture there and in most of Latin America to be lacking. The one exception I have found is Chile and were it not for the cold (not cold like the U.K.) climate I would probably not entertain ideas of leaving. But now, in addition to the cold, the Chilean peso has gained 30 percent in the last 5 years. What I like about Europe in general as opposed to the USA, is the availability of transportation. I gave up driving and car ownership 15 years ago and find public transport refreshing. Thanks for your acknowledgement. I wish I could share my web pages with a URL because I put a lot of effort in my research and it is certainly not for financial gain, An average google ad pays on average about 2 cents of the USA per click and there are 500 views or more before anyone clicks. But it is one way of finding out how interesting you made the pages. Yes, some folks like Panama and Ecuador. 
tomäs


----------



## mickybob (Dec 31, 2008)

Stravinsky said:


> Three degrees here last night



Realy? Were they good. Prince Chas would have loved to have been there LOL.:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Caz.I (Mar 21, 2009)

Stravinsky said:


> You cant give your URL anyway in a thread post.
> I think you'll find most people here are British Expats with no thoughts of moving to Panama or Ecuador


Oh I dont know about that, Strav! Its always worth hearing about life in other countries - just in case I decide to make a move, its good to know the options. 

Tomas, BTW, reading your other posts, you sound like you have had some adventures in your life, maybe you should write your memoirs when you get to the Canaries!

Caz.I


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Stravinsky said:


> try this site for weather, I've found it to be remarkably accurate
> 
> El Tiempo


Yes, spot on for today. Said we would have snow at 7:00 and then turn to rain. In the official weather website aenet, it never even mentioned the snow.
Thanks for the link!


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

Stravinsky said:


> try this site for weather, I've found it to be remarkably accurate
> 
> El Tiempo


Yes, old Jóse always used to be spot on, on the tv, 'till he retired last year & I find that he's 95% accurate on their.


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

Minus 18 here today but very pleasant. A dry cold and as the Swedes say, "there is no such thing as bad weather ..... only bad clothing" NO rain here since November, I am told


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Something seemed to change this afternoon, altho it was still a bit cloudy, there were one or two showers, but the sun also shone. The air temperature seemed to heat up. Even the breeze felt warmer than of late. I'm kinda hoping that this is a signal that the cold and wet weather is on its way out and spring is starting ??????????????????

Jo xxx


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

Sun all day here. Wind came up from the s/w this afternoon but was warm. 20c ! Not seen that for a while in the shade!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

jojo said:


> Something seemed to change this afternoon, altho it was still a bit cloudy, there were one or two showers, but the sun also shone. The air temperature seemed to heat up. Even the breeze felt warmer than of late. I'm kinda hoping that this is a signal that the cold and wet weather is on its way out and spring is starting ??????????????????
> 
> Jo xxx


it was a lot warmer yesterday evening - and it's light so much later too

let's hope spring really is on the way


----------

